# Preseason Game #8: Sacramento Kings @ Los Angeles Lakers



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)




----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Dwight expected to play tonight. Kobe still out (you all knew that).


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

Anyone with a LINK?


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Sent.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Is this on nba tv? If not ill take a link to. 

Also why don't we post links in here? Don't get why people post whole articles but links in public are taboo.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Because the links are technically illegal as far as I'm aware. So we send them via PM.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Lakers look sluggish on both ends of the floor; really out of sync offensively to start.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Okay Dwight, you shouldn't be settling for jumpers at the top of the key.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Basel said:


> Okay Dwight, you shouldn't be settling for jumpers at the top of the key.


He did it again, but this time he made it. Is this something he's been working on?


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Basel said:


> Because the links are technically illegal as far as I'm aware. So we send them via PM.


So is posting entire articles but I've seen posters due that since you stepped down and no mods touch it.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Jamel Irief said:


> So is posting entire articles but I've seen posters due that since you stepped down and no mods touch it.


Indeed, I've seen the same thing. Not sure why nobody edits it but it's out of my hands.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

Has brown had Dwight and Nash practice a typical, spaced pick-n-roll before? I just want to see it ONCE, for the love of all of the basketball gods in the world, JUST ONE TIME.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

I'm so glad it's only preseason.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Sacre has made the team... no doubts about it.... either Johnson-Odom, Clark, Morris or Glock are out


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

There are two things to remember regarding the bench play this preseason: hill has been hurt and jamison is nowhere near a grove... I mean what has Jamison even attempted to do besides launch J's? He's a former 6th man of the year so I'm not buying he needs to adjust to coming off the bench...


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

It seems safe to say that November will be a long month for the Lakers. Although, I could see Kobe being the super glue that they need to make this whole thing come together, so Tuesday will be interesting for you guys.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

With Dirk out on Tuesday, we better not start off the season 0-1.


----------



## onelakerfan (Nov 11, 2004)

well 0-8, this is first for us


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

Seuss said:


> Has brown had Dwight and Nash practice a typical, spaced pick-n-roll before? I just want to see it ONCE, for the love of all of the basketball gods in the world, JUST ONE TIME.


Yeah I'm still a little skeptical about running a Princeton offense when have a combo who could be one of the best pick and a roll tandems of all time.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

0-8? Sure its the preseason, but what the hell?


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Laker Freak said:


> Yeah I'm still a little skeptical about running a Princeton offense when have a combo who could be one of the best pick and a roll tandems of all time.


I think a pick and roll is a lot easier to master. They wanted to use the preseason to practice the Princeton.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Just gotta be patient. We'll figure it out. Remember the Heat started off 9-8 before they really clicked. Only super team to hit the ground running was the Celtics in 08 and that was on the back of a ridiculous defense. We'll be fine.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

The bench played a lot better in the first half.


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

I hope this preseason was just the story of vets taking it easy and recovering from injuries. We looked flat out bad at times. Our bench, players who are competing not only for PT but a spot on the roster at all, didnt play with the edge that they should have. I always think that preseason is about the bench, the young guys and the new guys. If they dont improve we are either going to be playing the starters big minutes, or losing more regular season games than we should.


----------

